# Gumtree



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Help needed please. How can I see the seller/posters contact nos? I clicked on show full number but nothing happens, I still can't see the full phone number. I tried sending email to few posters and no respond. Appreciate if someone Cld assist me in this. Thank you


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aliciathoo said:


> Help needed please. How can I see the seller/posters contact nos? I clicked on show full number but nothing happens, I still can't see the full phone number. I tried sending email to few posters and no respond. Appreciate if someone Cld assist me in this. Thank you


If you are outside Australia you cannot view the numbers on gumtree. There is another thread explaining this.


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh issit? So I must be in Aus only I can view?


----------



## Nanna JoJo (Sep 15, 2012)

It depends on whether the seller has allowed their number to be posted too. I sell n gumtree and don't put my phone number out there. People email me through gumtree


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried email few sellers but none responded  I'm not sure if any of them received


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aliciathoo said:


> I tried email few sellers but none responded  I'm not sure if any of them received


They don't respond if you are not in Aus.


----------

